# تخذير من فيروس urgent!!!



## petit chat (27 سبتمبر 2010)

احبائى وصلنى هذا الايميل من يومين 
وحبيت انكم كمان تاخدوا بالكم 
وربنا يبعد عننا الفيروسات 
ارجو ان تستفيدوا ​URGENT!!! ​

In the coming days, DO NOT open any message with an attachment called: BLACK MUSLIM IN THE WHITE HOUSE, regardless of who sent it to you. It is a virus that opens an Olympics torch that burns the whole hard disk C of your computer. This virus comes from a known person who you have in your list.



Directions: You should send this message to all of your contacts. It is better to receive this e-mail 25 times than to receive the virus and open it. If you receive a message called BLACK MUSLIM IN THE WHITE HOUSE even if sent by a friend, do not open, and shut down your machine immediately. It is the worst virus announced by CNN. This new virus has been discovered recently it has been classified by Microsoft as the virus most destructive ever. This virus was discovered yesterday afternoon by McAfee.. There is no repair yet for this kind of virus. This virus simply destroys the Zero Sector of the hard disk, where vital information function





​


----------



## mr.hima (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على التحذير


----------



## فادى محب (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على محبتك


----------



## الروح النارى (26 ديسمبر 2010)

petit chat قال:


> URGENT!!! ​
> 
> This virus was discovered yesterday afternoon by McAfee.. There is no repair yet for this kind of virus. This virus simply destroys the Zero Sector of the hard disk, where vital information function
> ​


 

*شـــــــكرااا*​ 
*petit chat*

*تحذير هام جدااا*

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا خبر *
*ربنا يحمينا*
*ثانكس على التنبية*​


----------



## اليعازر (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا على التحذير

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اليعازر (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الحقيقة أنا تابعت الموضوع على الانترنت، وتبين أن الموضوع هو Hoax ..

ويمكن تبين الحقيقة ببساطة على هذه الصفحة:

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/black-in-white-house-virus-hoax.shtml

مع اعتذاري لصاحب الموضوع.


----------

